# Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels (2012's and earlier) with 11-speed cassette



## laperted (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm planning to upgrade my groupset to an Ultegra 6800 11-speed. However, contrary to Fulcrum's tech manuals--which states the Racing 3 freehub accepts 9, 10 and 11 speed cassettes--there's no way an 11-speed cassette would fit in my present freehub (see photo below). My questions are: 1) was that a standard features from 2012 and previous Racing 3 models? 2) Is there a replacement freehub for Racing 3 wheels in which I could fit the 11-speed cassette?
Thanks


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

2012 came with Shimano freehub part# rs-013 while 2013 and 2014 come with part# rs-113 
The correct freehub should come with the spacer that would be required to use a ten-speed cassette.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

laperted said:


> I'm planning to upgrade my groupset to an Ultegra 6800 11-speed. However, contrary to Fulcrum's tech manuals--which states the Racing 3 freehub accepts 9, 10 and 11 speed cassettes--there's no way an 11-speed cassette would fit in my present freehub (see photo below). My questions are: 1) was that a standard features from 2012 and previous Racing 3 models? 2) Is there a replacement freehub for Racing 3 wheels in which I could fit the 11-speed cassette?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 290857


The Campy Zondas and Fulcrum 3's (cousin wheelsets...basically the same other than the labels) are 11 spd compatible as of 2013. I looked at a 2012 set and it was 10 spd, while my 2013s are 11 spd with a spacer to run 10 speed cassettes.


----------



## laperted (Jul 11, 2009)

MercRidnMike said:


> ...I looked at a 2012 set and it was 10 spd, while my 2013s are 11 spd with a spacer to run 10 speed cassettes.


Exactly. I bought my wheels in Italy at June 2012. I presume they're 2012 models. And as one can see in this picture, there's no spacer or room for another sprocket. The one pictured is a Rival 11-32. Therefore, I need another freehub cap. I was suggested the Fulcrum [Shimano] 11-speed 12 mm model, but specs don't state fits the Racing 3; it only mentions the Red Wind and Racing 4, 5, 6 and 7 plus other branding variants. 
Any inputs?


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

laperted said:


> Exactly. I bought my wheels in Italy at June 2012. I presume they're 2012 models. And as one can see in this picture, there's no spacer or room for another sprocket. The one pictured is a Rival 11-32. Therefore, I need another freehub cap. I was suggested the Fulcrum [Shimano] 11-speed 12 mm model, but specs don't state fits the Racing 3; it only mentions the Red Wind and Racing 4, 5, 6 and 7 plus other branding variants.
> Any inputs?


I don't know for sure if they changed the interface between the freehub and shell so, unfortunately, I can't help you there. You can drop a line to Fulcrum or Campy to find out if you can retrofit the 11 speed freehub on your wheels.

I suspect it should be possible, but I would also expect to have to re-dish the wheel and/or change the end cap/spacer on the non-drive side.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Easy to check, the campy freehubs have had no reason to change. Just look at the tech docs and see if the part numbers for the campy freehub is the same. If yes, you have your answer. If no, you'll have to contact Fulcrum.

*edit* 2011 and 2014 spare parts docs show the same freehub for Campy (RS-005)... so, I'm confident that the two Shimano freehubs are interchangeable. You can always contact Fulcrum too, but I'd feel safe chancing it.

You need part rs-113.


----------

